# VULVA Original - The Newest Scent for Women



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2006)

Shimmer, not sure if I should post this-if you feel it is bad feel free to delete this. 
OK I saw this on MUA and my jaw just dropped. Did they really make a perfume called THIS? 

It's called Vulva and I can't believe they actually made a fragrance out of this. It's truely a fragrance. 

This website is NOT work safe at ALL. Should not be viewed by anyone under 18. 
http://www.riechmichund.com/

It's supposed to smell like a woman......in the southern region. 
:whattha: :what: :huh2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Soooooooooooooo what are your thoughts on this perfume? Which one of you is gonna rush out and be the first to get it? LOL


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 20, 2006)

"Natural vaginal fragrance" So, yeah.. I guess it does. I'm surprised this is not a hoax..


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2006)

ITA. I looked through and there was no indication that it is a hoax. 

ANYWAY Random thought of the day: (Totally OT) is that ATL Mayor Shirley Franklin in your avatar?


----------



## Raerae (Aug 20, 2006)

just what I want... my neck and wrists smelling like my nana...

edit: omg did you watch the movie... so dirrrty lol...


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 20, 2006)

hahaha, wait, so it's really made from "vaginal juices"...if so, how did they acquire it?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2006)

do we really really wanna know? LOL


----------



## Janice (Aug 20, 2006)

Under the "development" section listed as coming soon:

Vulva Eighteen:hump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:goofy:


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry, but that's horrid.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Sorry, but that's horrid._

 
Could'nt of said it better!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_ITA. I looked through and there was no indication that it is a hoax. 

ANYWAY Random thought of the day: (Totally OT) is that ATL Mayor Shirley Franklin in your avatar?_

 
Nope, it was Eva Pigford - an America's Next Top Model winner. I googled that mayor and I can certainly see how they can be mixed up when looking at a tiny pic!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2006)

A woman's natural scent down below shouldn't be repulsive, but who really wants to go around smelling like it?

This perfume sounds like a sick play on the Demeter scent line. I thought the idea of smelling like dirt was bad.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Under the "development" section listed as coming soon:

Vulva Eighteen:hump: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:goofy:_

 
LOLOL


I gotta agree it is horrid i mean who would actually go out and buy this? Unless you are that desperate for a man its like an aphrodisiac or something (Getting info again from MUA) and man thats insanity. 

If you wear vulva you may as well put desperate on your forehead  LOL


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 20, 2006)

ick, ick, ick!  Seriously, WTF?


----------



## Raerae (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_A woman's natural scent down below shouldn't be repulsive, but who really wants to go around smelling like it?_

 
I dont think our natural scent is repulsive.  I forgot who said it but it was something like, "pussy's supposed to smell like pussy."  It's just not something that I would want to spray on myself lol.  The only part of my body I want to smell like that, already smells like that thanks =P


----------



## User34 (Aug 21, 2006)

:whattha:  lol.. I don't think this is a scent I can wear to the office.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

hahahhaha. i can imagine someone wearing it to the office and getting several inqueries on what they did during lunch break.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 21, 2006)

I think....that now...

I have officially seen it all.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I dont think our natural scent is repulsive.  I forgot who said it but it was something like, "pussy's supposed to smell like pussy."  It's just not something that I would want to spray on myself lol.  *The only part of my body I want to smell like that, already smells like that thanks *=P_

 
I totally agree...lol...they must've been smokin' to actually think that this idea would appeal to the public.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...It's sooo wrong


----------



## Wattage (Aug 21, 2006)

LOL WHY am I not surprised this came out of Germany? German's can be so kinky!!

I think it's interesting. It's a different spin on the regular fragrances we have here. I don't think there's anything wrong with the smell of my vajayjay - or other's vajayjays for that matter - but I'm not sure I would want to hug someone and have them say "MMmm! You smell like pachingo!!"






Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lalli (Aug 21, 2006)

wait is it made out of actual juices or alternatives to smell like a womans


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_LOL WHY am I not surprised this came out of Germany? German's can be so kinky!!

I think it's interesting. It's a different spin on the regular fragrances we have here. I don't think there's anything wrong with the smell of my vajayjay - or other's vajayjays for that matter - but I'm not sure I would want to hug someone and have them say "MMmm! You smell like pachingo!!"







Thanks for sharing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 












ahahhahaa you are the best.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 21, 2006)

Being me I've tried to restrain myself here.
Perhaps it's a fetish thing.
Perhaps it's a subliminal message through the olfactory sense to draw a man in using pheromones.

Don't know.
Don't care.

I like smelling feminine, I like smelling girly, but I do not and will not like smelling like a ladyflower, particularly after a night of dancing, sweating, and clubbing.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 21, 2006)

Lol. I think some scents are just meant to be kept in one area and this is one of them.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 21, 2006)

:huh2:


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 22, 2006)

Lalli,

We're not sure! That's whats so funny (to me at least)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 22, 2006)

_Authentically Natural Vaginal Flavour_

*Flavour*??? Does flavour in Germany mean the same as flavor in the states 'cause wow...just wow. A lot of people can get that flavor for free LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't mind me and my dirty mind....*whistles*


----------



## Shanti (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL omg this is just disgusting =/. I can't believe someone would actually have a sick-enough mind to make this, let alone enjoy the small bahahaha.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw this along time ago...

And I'm still not sure what the point of it is. I mean, yea you could walk around smelling like it, but why? I wouldn't want to walk around smelling like my manhood. 

The only use I could think of is using the scent to get off. Smell and sensuality go hand in hand with me, and I really like certain scents, however I don't think it's possible to beat the real deal.


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2006)

:eek2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 :goofy: 

... and an obligatory "That's Hot"


----------



## Tyester (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 22, 2006)

WOOT!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Saw this along time ago...

And I'm still not sure what the point of it is. I mean, yea you could walk around smelling like it, but why? I wouldn't want to walk around smelling like my manhood. 

The only use I could think of is using the scent to get off. Smell and sensuality go hand in hand with me, and I really like certain scents, however I don't think it's possible to beat the real deal._

 
It's true that our sense of smell is one of our most powerful senses...
However, the smell of romance for me is made by Ralph Lauren. My lady scent isn't something I want to fragrance my pulse points with...


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wow!*






  this is just so gross, but i found it hilarious to read the various terms everyone has for a vagina.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2006)

I gotta admit when i saw the video for this I was torn between laughing and wondering what the hell but the more I think about it-anyone who does by this may as well have "Desperate and horney" tattooed on their forehead.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

i didnt even watch or look b/c my hubby is right here and he'll wake up and think i'm completely insane! HAHAHHA!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys are so judgemental.  I wear that fragrance everyday, and people around me are constantly complimenting me and asking where I got it.  The majority of the members here are female, and know what it smells like, and if hygiene is maintained, it should smell pleasant.  So why not embrace the scent and enjoy it?  Gosh, I swear you guys need to grow up...












LMFAO RIGHT LIKE I WANNA WALK AROUND SMELLING LIKE POON ALL DAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :jump: :jump: :woots: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so damn silly.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Authentically Natural Vaginal Flavour

*Flavour*??? Does flavour in Germany mean the same as flavor in the states 'cause wow...just wow. A lot of people can get that flavor for free LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't mind me and my dirty mind....*whistles*_

 
omg that is hillarious. im stil laughing right now. mzcelaneous is one funny ass person. the icon made me laugh the most. its gross that any woman would want this. i myslef would not want to smell like my *ahem* all day long. i would certainly get looks from everyone.


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 24, 2006)

Great! Soon men will be spraying this into their palms and......


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2006)

what...the...hell? hahahahhaha oh man...that's..omg....


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 
_Great! Soon men will be spraying this into their palms and......_

 
having some self luuuuv.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey they need to get their rush somewhere LOL

I gotta admit I feel so bad because I automatically think of the teenage girl who wants so desperately to feel like a total sex kitten and dousing herself in this. I can't help but laugh. Im such a horrible person for that LOL


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 24, 2006)

gross !! haha why would you want the scent on you. and even worse .. its not even "your" scent .. its someone elses ' smells ' on you haha .. nasty !!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 
_gross !! haha why would you want the scent on you. and even worse .. its not even "your" scent .. its someone elses ' smells ' on you haha .. nasty !!_

 

*gasp* it would make me like a lesbian, having another woman's frrrragrance rubbed all over me.  like i did something really collegiate earlier in the day haha.  swweeeetttt


----------



## Tyester (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_It's true that our sense of smell is one of our most powerful senses..._

 
It certainly brings out what's inside me to howl at the moon.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_... but the more I think about it-anyone who does by this may as well have "Desperate and horney" tattooed on their forehead._

 
Is there something on my forehead?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Is there something on my forehead? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG it's so obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k! *HUGS*


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 
_LOL omg this is just disgusting =/. I can't believe someone would actually have a sick-enough mind to make this, let alone enjoy the small bahahaha._

 
OK not to single out your post and not others, but...why is it disgusting? The idea of a vagina disgusts you? I don't know, I don't see the big deal about it. I mean it's a part of our own body, and while I wouldn't buy this "perfume" I can definitely understand why it was made.

There have been so many tests that prove men's sexual interest is peaked when they pick up a woman's pheromones. These actually do not have a smell per se, but are secreted from the genital area. So the idea behind this perfume is just that it will be sexually attractive to males and peak their interest. It's something that happens on a subconscious level, and men are not aware of it at all, but it is proven that these pheromones do have an affect. It probably doesn't even smell like vagina, it may just contain that pheromone, or a synthetic version of it.

I don't know, I don't think it's gross at all, when you look at it from a biological scientific perspective, I was just waiting for a scent like this to come onto the market.

Not like I'll be lining up to buy this though, I'll stick to my Chanel chance.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I don't know, I don't think it's gross at all, when you look at it from a biological scientific perspective, I was just waiting for a scent like this to come onto the market._

 





 This is not the first fragrance that has pheromones though. There is a scent that doesn't smell like a woman's vagina that's on the market with synthetic pheromones. I forget what it's called but they sell it at sephora, nordstroms, saks, etc.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_There have been so many tests that prove men's sexual interest is peaked when they pick up a woman's pheromones. These actually do not have a smell per se, but are secreted from the genital area. So the idea behind this perfume is just that it will be sexually attractive to males and peak their interest. It's something that happens on a subconscious level, and men are not aware of it at all, but it is proven that these pheromones do have an affect. It probably doesn't even smell like vagina, it may just contain that pheromone, or a synthetic version of it._

 
Oh some of us know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while pheromones may or may not have an actual scent, I can tell when my hormones are changing due to an outside force.

Since this thread, I'm actually curious to know what it smells like now.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Oh some of us know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And while pheromones may or may not have an actual scent, I can tell when my hormones are changing due to an outside force.

Since this thread, I'm actually curious to know what it smells like now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Got any sisters?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 25, 2006)

I think there is a law against that LOL


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_Got any sisters?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhhhhhh no, I'm not bringing her anywhere near my world. She could be the only pure thing left in this world.

However the truth may be, she may or may not have already seen some of the things that have jaded me throughout the years. And I also wouldn't be surprised if she's seen this(vagina perfume) too.


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## stacey (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_THIS is ridiculous. I opened the thread, not that site due to the not work safe title....(I couldnt help myself...I was curious)

I was caught so off guard by the idea of a 'perfume' that smells like a chicas hotspot.....I dont know whether to laugh...or be grossed out...or?

I mean...I dont know if I can say this without sounding odd...I do not mind the scent of 'me' haha, and from being on that other side, as long as shes well kept, I dont mind 'hers' but...uhm...

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!

I hope they picked a good clean....clean, and really clean...girl to base this one off of.

I wonder how the selection process went for this?
Something along the lines of a casting call?
How would THAT read in the paper....??
And when you got there?

"Okay, number 43, its time for your..."Audition...", please remove your pants and lie down on the table..."

hahahaha...

I'm sorry, I took that a little far._

 

That's a good one. As long as this purfume doesn't smell like tuna or something... haha


----------



## Raerae (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok i admit it...  I was the "fragrance model" used =P


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I hope they picked a good clean....clean, and really clean...girl to base this one off of._

 
hahahahahahaha!!! I totally agree! Last thing that I wanna smell like is stink tuna.  
And this is probably very TMI, but I actually KNEW a girl at college, who I SWEAR smelled like stink tuna. hahahahahahahahaha!  

OMG, I'm gonna fall off my chair!


----------



## Katura (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_hahahahahahaha!!! I totally agree! Last thing that I wanna smell like is stink tuna.  
And this is probably very TMI, but I actually KNEW a girl at college, who I SWEAR smelled like stink tuna. hahahahahahahahaha!  

OMG, I'm gonna fall off my chair!_

 
OH GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

*gag*


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 8, 2006)

doesn't everyone smell different... i just don't get this


----------



## macluver (Sep 17, 2006)

That is just crazy. Fragrance porn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What next? Eau de Ass???


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 18, 2006)

LMFAO!!!!  I am laughing so hard right now. I swear, I think I'm gonna have to tell my BF about this. Maybe I'll buy it for him if I go on vacation? LMAO!!!!


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_doesn't everyone smell different... i just don't get this_

 
I'm sure, but I think really....we all know what the general idea (scent) of this one is. It's not like, well....mine smells like strawberries. how about yours? Oh mine? its vanilla.

Although...that would be interesting......hmmm...?


----------



## little teaser (Sep 18, 2006)

if anyone smells like stink tuna you have an infection and need to see a doctor asap!! other wise it should be smelling like candy down there they should call the perfume candy juice


----------



## Raerae (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 
_if anyone smells like stink tuna you have an infection and need to see a doctor asap!! other wise it should be smelling like candy down there they should call the perfume candy juice_

 
I'd be worried if it was smelling like candy too =P

Pussy smells like pussy =P  Not candy =P


----------



## Tyester (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_I'd be worried if it was smelling like candy too =P

Pussy smells like pussy =P  Not candy =P_

 
Exactly, it has it's own smell that's nice.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 

 
_LOL WHY am I not surprised this came out of Germany? German's can be so kinky!!

I think it's interesting. It's a different spin on the regular fragrances we have here. I don't think there's anything wrong with the smell of my vajayjay - or other's vajayjays for that matter - but I'm not sure I would want to hug someone and have them say "MMmm! You smell like pachingo!!"







Thanks for sharing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
why i'm German??? That's embarrassing!


----------



## Tyester (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm German too, but I'll stand by that comment.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I'd be worried if it was smelling like candy too ......_

 
It's kind of like when you are looking at houses to buy and you walk into one that reeks of potpourri.  Makes you wonder, what are they trying to hide???


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 21, 2006)

bluuuurrrrghhhh....i worked at an STD clinic for four years....and i think this perfume is utterly repulsive, because all i can think of when i think of "vaginal scent" is the smell of a client who might have really terrible trichomonas and you could smell her before she even took her pants off...


----------



## angelica (Oct 22, 2006)

This doesnt really surprise me.  This world is full of people that are turned on by so many weird and different ways.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 7, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## labwom (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm eating. Gross!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_why i'm German??? That's embarrassing! 




_

 
Germany or Flordia!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2007)

Ummm...LMAO....

So, there is a new scent out on the market.  It's called VULVA Original.  It is decribed as:

_“the intimate scent of an irresistible woman…the precious…odor filled into a small glass phial. The phial is shaken gently, only a tiny amount of the precious, organic substance is applied to the back of the hand.”_

The cost is €19.90 EUR which is roughly $26.98 USD.







The site is NSFW (don't you love the name of the site!!) 

http://smellmeand.com/index_2.html


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 24, 2007)

theres another thread around here about this too. 

ew.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh...is there?  I should have searched.  I didn't think anyone would have posted about it.  Let me see if I can find the thread.

*UPDATE: * I found the thread.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=53742


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 24, 2007)

Just don't bathe your crotch and bravo - you have achieved your very own original VULVA perfume. You can rub it on your wrist as well.  Easy application. Save your money ladies.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Aug 24, 2007)

lol it's not for women. it's for men to smell when they're


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 24, 2007)

I was wondering why a woman would want to smell like she hadn't bathed and wear that on her wrist area.

Well, in that case a man could just go with a woman and not wash his hands too.  But, I tell you a man involved in a relationship better not come home smelling like VULVA.  A knife or gun could just accidentally go off.  

I can see a dude trying to explain, "Oh, I wasn't with another woman.  I have VULVA on me, Baby."  Opps, my knife just fell on your privates.  How did that happen?  Maybe it was the smell of that VULVA on you, Darling."


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 24, 2007)

Is this for real??
I'm sorry ladies, but I'd rather not smell like a vagina all day. I can't even imagine...what exactly it'd smell like..???

And even if its just for guys....can you say pathetic?? 

AND ITS SO DAMN CHEAP!! The smell of my vulva is worth way more than $26.98.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: *ADULTS ONLY* NOT WORK SAFE* Don't say I didn't warn you.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_just what I want... my neck and wrists smelling like my nana...

edit: omg did you watch the movie... so dirrrty lol..._

 
That was just....well......ok, I'm speechless....I cannot believe this is for real!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: *ADULTS ONLY* NOT WORK SAFE* Don't say I didn't warn you.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macluver* 

 
_That is just crazy. Fragrance porn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What next? Eau de Ass???_

 
or eau de Sweaty Balls...


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2007)

u must be joking! ha ha ha.. i'm going to merge both threads..


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 26, 2007)

I first heard about this via a welovebeauty.com bulletin on myspace. I was like WTF? And then I went to the 'site via this thread. OMG it was like softcore porn! I'm like why does that creapy, ugly guy putting on some fragrance that smells like a who ha when he's got two over there? WIERD! I did like that lady's black shoes though....really cute!! I like things that are different and well...this is just too different for me!! BTW: ya'lls  responses are HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: *ADULTS ONLY* NOT WORK SAFE* Don't say I didn't warn you.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_or eau de Sweaty Balls..._

 





You just made me think of that SNL sketch..."I like the Schweaty Balls"


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2007)

i think ill ask my boyfriend to buy me this for christmas.... NOT! eww some sick people will ACTUALLY buy this - i hope nobody near me i dont wanna smell womans parts whilst walking down the street


----------

